# Handy Fotos, tjark



## tjarkhh (1. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag,
hab vor einiger Zeit mal Fotos mit meinen Handy (Sony Ericsson K750i, 2 Megapixel) gemacht und war ziemlich überrascht was ein Handy schon für Fotos machen kann.
Diese Fotos sind im Originalzustand.


























Wie gesagt für einen Schnappschuss nebenbei 1A meiner meinung nach.

MfG Tjark


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juni 2007)

Grüss Dich

Tolle Bilder. Als Schnappschüsse sicherlich OK. Jedoch die Schärfen nicht unbedingt. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das Bildzentrum sehr scharf, welches sich jedoch auf die Seiten hin eher unscharf wirkt. 
Jetzt kommts natürlich drauf an, wie man mit den Bildern weiter verfahren will, und welche Elemente wichtig sind. Unscharfe Elemente nachbearbeiten? Scharfe Elemente ausschneiden? 
Eines ist jedoch sicher; Der Fotograf siehts mit eigenen Augen an und der Betrachter mit anderen. Nun kommts auf Deine Interpretation des einzelnen Bildes an.

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt gemeldet habe.

Gruss vom  PC Heini und weiterhin viel Spass beim Knipsen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Juni 2007)

Also das was du als scharf und unscharf bezeichest, nennt sich Schärfentiefe, und ist eigentlich kein Schwachpunkt der Kamera, sondern ein Stilelement. Dewegen würde ich da nichts nachbearbeiten.
Also für eine Handykamera finde ich die Bilder wirklich klasse geworden. Wennich da so schau was die Handys mit Kamera die ich bis jetzt hatte so fabriziert haben...


----------



## PC Heini (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo DJ Teac

Natürlich kenne ich die Fachbegriffe der Fotographie. Bin selber Hobbyfotograf. Leider hat tjarkhh keinen Kommentar zu seinen Fotos abgegeben. Daher nahm ich an, dass er einfach Freude hatte, seine gelungenen Bilder ins Inet zu stellen.
Entschuldigt bitte, wenn dem nicht so ist.

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich


----------



## bokay (3. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube kaum dass man bei einem Handy den Scharfetiefenbereich sprich Blendeneinstellungen ändern kann...


----------

